# Basementgeek firing past 5K



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations on Reaching 5K great work ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Grats


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations Gary!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Gary and you've helped countless computer users with your posts.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice work Gary! Keep it up! ray:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks folks. This is post # 5,000. 

BG


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats Gary!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations BG, well done indeed


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Many congrats from me as well!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Gary!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Gary.


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

wow! Congratulations Gary  keep it up

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Great work, Gary.....congratulations!!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Gary!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks again folks.

BG


----------

